# Messiah



## manueelster (Feb 7, 2013)

Can anybody recommend me a good recording of Handel's Messiah? I already have Eliot Gardiner's and Neville Marriner's.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

manueelster said:


> Can anybody recommend me a good recording of Handel's Messiah? I already have Eliot Gardiner's and Neville Marriner's.


Aha! You are looking at the wrong job listing. Look farther along... see Ferrier? Get that one.


----------

